

Ask HN: What is good conversion from trial to paid for SaaS? - tlogan

I wonder what is a good conversion ratio from trial to paid for B2B SaaS service which costs $10/month.<p>We have conversion of 20% (20% of people end up paying at the end of trial) and we wonder if that is a good number.
======
dchuk
it's highly dependent on niche, type of product, price, etc. Really, since
conversion optimization is a never ending process, you should just be
comparing conversion rates over time as you make changes and tweaks.

Also, conversion rate is just one side of the coin. Churn and lifetime value
are just as, if not more important to be concerned with.

